# Buffed Cast 499



## Agor Togas (21. Juli 2016)

Hmmm kein 499 letzte oder diese Woche???

Ob es die 500 noch gibt ??


----------



## Derulu (21. Juli 2016)

Siehe ZAMs Post hier: http://forum.buffed.de/topic/209245-buffed-cast-496/#entry3442788


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2016)

Aus erster Hand weiß ich wohl, daß der cast künstlich gezogen wird um entsprechende Themen zu haben *ehehehehe *


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2016)

Aus erster Hand weiß ich wohl, daß der cast künstlich gezogen wird um entsprechende Themen zu haben *ehehehehe *



Ey    Das ist nur Spekulation


----------



## Agor Togas (27. Juli 2016)

Ah, die 499 ist draussen - Schön, schön.


----------

